# Barrels into pen blanks



## APBcustoms (Jan 23, 2016)

I'm not very good with math so I'm struggling with this. How many pen blanks would these barrels yeild? Also has anybody worked with wood from used whiskey barrels?


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 23, 2016)

My best estimate is that you'd get at least 350 blanks 3/4" x 5" (probably many more). Method: the head diameter is given as 21.25" so the circumference at the head is 66.7". Divide that up into 3/4" pieces, there will be 89 of them. They say there will be between 26 and 34 staves around the barrel, I picked a number in the middle (29) and said this is how many "partial-width" scraps there will be, leaving 60 full-width strips. The barrel height is 35", so there can be 6 blanks per strip (I believe a full length blank is about 5.5"). 60 times 6 is 360. I rounded down to allow for waste around the bung hole, etc.

I've seen the listings for Jack Daniels barrel blanks that PennState and others sell, but never used them myself.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Sprung (Jan 23, 2016)

I'm not going to do the math like Duncan did, but his estimation seems like it could be a good one. @Schroedc might be able to weigh in too - I know he had a barrel he was chopping up into blanks and turning some and selling some.

I have turned barrel blanks before. A handful of Jack Daniels blanks, but also a couple Highland Park blanks. The top pen in this pic is a Jack Daniels blank on a Cigar that went to @Tony 



 

I'm not a fan of working with oak very much, it's just not my favorite wood, but I like turning these because it makes your shop smell like whiskey, or whatever else was in the barrel, and because it's a wood with a story. I like making things with wood that has a story. Depending on the source, I've typically paid $2 to $4 per blank for the ones I've purchased.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 23, 2016)

Duncan is probably close as far as the math, add on some more for the lid too as you can get pen blanks and occasionally pot call blanks (some of the planks in the lid and bottom can be over four inches wide and the top and bottom are usually an inch or more thick) also you'll get a bunch of short blanks good for single tube pens too. It can be messy as the insides are usually charred but your shop will smell like a combination campfire and wild party.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Useful 1


----------



## bamafatboy (Jan 24, 2016)

I havve turned a few of these blanks also, Am not over impressed with them, Mine came from another penturner, he also gave me some certificates of Authenticity for each blank. These sell good with the certificates to go along with em.


----------



## rdabpenman (Jan 24, 2016)

365.

Les


----------



## APBcustoms (Jan 24, 2016)

Thank you all I'm looking at $4-5 per blank and as far as the lids I'm making signs out of them. If this goes through


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 24, 2016)

rdabpenman said:


> 365.
> 
> Les



This is a leap year -- can we call it 366?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 24, 2016)

APBcustoms said:


> Thank you all I'm looking at $4-5 per blank and as far as the lids I'm making signs out of them. If this goes through



That's about the retail for Jack Daniels or Jim Beam up around here. I'm assuming one of the big companies that this barrel is coming from?

I'm getting just a buck or two each if they are buying in quantity for blanks from the barrel I had.


----------



## APBcustoms (Jan 24, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> That's about the retail for Jack Daniels or Jim Beam up around here. I'm assuming one of the big companies that this barrel is coming from?
> 
> I'm getting just a buck or two each if they are buying in quantity for blanks from the barrel I had.



It's a big company that owns other companies so I'm not sure exactly what I'm getting. But bulk discounts will be given for sure


----------

